# Information on this 3 phase compressor needed please



## the nice (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all, I've just acquired this as part of a hospital clearance, and I'm at a loss as to describe it or what it can do insofar as spec etc. Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## rayo1949 (May 26, 2015)

I am guessing that this is a medical air compressor, probably oil free, 145 psig capable, and it looks like a possible desiccant air dryer or maybe aftercoolers. This machine would cost a fortune to rebuild. And rest assured if there were any life in it they would not be getting rid of it. This compressor may have cost in the $20 to $30,000.00 range. I don/t know what life you could still get out of it. Good luck with it.


----------

